# What do u keep on hand?



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I am a newbie and I am looking as to what everyone has for raising goats, especially on the large scale (200+). Just seeing what are the essentials that everyone has and need like what in your first aid kit or kidding kit. What supplements you keep on hand. Books u refer to. That kind of stuff. I am making a list and figuring prices so I can see how much money it will cost when I go to ask for a farm loan. I just want to make sure I don't leave anything out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

although there is list a mild long on meds to have.(good list on here under medicine cabinet)...there are a few that if you need them...you need them NOW and cant wait to shop for them..

CD Antitoxin ( usually have to order)
Banamine (RX) 
activated Charcol


Others I keep on hand ALWAYS
Nuflor (RX) or you can get Tylan 200 (OTC)
B Complex
Penicillin
BoSe 
B 12 (RX)
Thiamine (RX)
Red Cell
Milkof magnesia
Pepto for children
needles, 18 g and 20 g 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch 
and sryinges 3 and 6 CC are used the most..I like to keep a few larger sizes for big amounts needed 

for kidding I like to have on hand Nutra drench for a quick boost and 7% iodine for navel dip
gloves in case you need to go in

good readin resouces are : The GOat spot of course :wink: Tennessee Meat goats; Goat-link .com 

Bests wishes


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy has posted an excellent start.
Plenty of needles & various size syringes.
As for books, one of my favorites is Storey's Guide to Raising Meat Goats.
Other than that Ive learned more in depth stuff from my mentor (having a few of those is essential!) and here on TGS as well as plain old fashion hands on; bloody or dirty, birth fluids and all.:wink:


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Good lists! I would add:
A good wormer
A good coccidistat
Probiotics (I give anytime the goat is "off" but not identifiably sick)
Thermometer
Blood stop
Good hoof trimmers
External parasite dust of choice
Molasses (energy, sweetens medicines)
Sanitary lube for kidding (if you have to go in)
Vitamin C
Vet wrap
A fly repellent for injuries/fly season kidding mess
Trimmers (trim expectant moms during fly season at a minimum)
Therabloat or other bloat remedy

I keep a trocar on hand for bloat emergency

For large scale, a multi-injector would save time over individual syringes for injections (but do have individual syringes, too)
A shephard's crook or excellent sorting facility (better yet, both)
A sling for carrying sick goat
A headpiece that attaches to bumper or fence for holding a goat in the field
An excellent vet

With 2-30 goats, we can know them well and recognize early signs of illness. With 100, I would expect you'll find yourself in the old adage that a goat who looks sick is very sick indeed. So you might want more emergency supplies than most goat owners keep.


----------



## i8sumpi (Dec 11, 2014)

i bought a book called raising goats for dummies and in it there is a HUGE list of things you should have in first aid and kidding kit. and if you want some recipes for goat cheese cake they have it in there too. they also have kid care, shelter building, what types of goats are best, basically everything you need to know to have a goat.


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This is a lot of good info


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OH !! I forgot the probiotics and the wormers!! lol..yes a good broad base wormer..we use Ivomec plus and Valbazen...for Cocci we choose Baycox which you have to order....but its great!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Patience- lot of patience!


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, for coccidistat, Toltrazuril/Baycox sounds like the way to go. Expensive as heck, but the labor savings might balance out. 

I like Pat Coleby's Natural Goat Care book, and I have Cheryl Smith's Goat Health Care, but I read Coleby's book more, and I use the internet more than any books. But goats for dummies might be a better overview/introduction to being kept by goats. 

What to keep on hand? Is your farm store closer than the time it takes a goat to die? Is it well stocked? For me, the answer is no, and no, so I keep a lot of emergency stuff that I'll probably never use. If your vet is available, qualified, and responsive, they can provide the emergency supplies. The goat vets in my area will refuse an emergency if their schedule is full. Found that out the hard way. Make friends with local goat owners and know who you can call if you need something now. Mail order stuff - doesn't help in an emergency unless you ordered it last month. But maybe your neighbor has it.

And I would like to add to the list - tubing. A baby-feeding tube, and also an adult tube. In severe bloat, weak kid, and some other emergencies, a tube is the only way to get lifesaving medicine/food/etc. into a goat. And a kid puller.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is what I keep...
I have spent a lot on goat supplies especially since it can be a challenge for me to afford a vet visit...(I quit my secular job a year and a half ago so I could be home...as I have 2 home schooled teens and one son with ADD, OCD and Aspergers) so money can be tight but I wanted goats for lots of reasons...one being healthy milk and meat for my family.

Here is what I have on hand...

NuStock
Copper boluses
Needles (varying sizes)
Syringes(varying sizes)
scale measuring grams and ounces
Drench gun
Scissors
Hoof trimmers
Hoof pick
rubber gloves(disposable)
rubber bands
vet wrap
gauze
q-tips
paper towels
Iodine
HoofNHeel
Thrush XX
rubbing alcohol
hydrogen peroxide
triple antibiotic ointment
blu-kote
vaseline
Vetericyn Spray
vitamin/electrolyte mix
probiotic powder
vitamin b complex
selenium/e gel
Ammonium chloride
Tylan 50
Tylan 200
Bio-Mycin
Duramycin
Di-methox 40% injectable
Corid 20% powder
Valbazen
Ivomec 1 % Injectable
Safeguard
PenG procaine Injectable
Tetanus Toxoid
CD Antitoxin
Calcium Gluconate 23%
Pastuerella vaccine
Goat drench
Pepto Bismol
Milk of Magnesia
Python dust
Molasses
Bands for castration
Elastrator
Thermometer
Activated Charcoal
Aspirin
Bcomplex
Injectable Iron
Baking soda
Blood stop powder
Propylene Glycol
Kid tubing kit

Some may think I have too much, others not enough....but I try to cover all the bases I can and after TONS of research, I decided these are what I wanted on hand.
I made a "goat med book" out of a binder and typed up all the meds and recommended dosages from different sites I trusted, and what they are used to treat. I have a section for each of my animals like, goats,chickens,ducks,rabbits,geese,turkeys,etc. That way in an emergency, when I am not always thinking clearly, I can flip the book open and see exactly what i need...I also keep a dry erase board for writing on when someone gets something and when it should be finished....
I research or ask online and make my decision as to what to treat for and hopefully, I have what i need.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Things I would like to have but don't yet...banamine and thiamine and an adult tubing kit~ for references, I always come here first  These guys are the best!


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

The binder idea is a good one. I know with starting out I am gonna get stressed and confused. I think I'll have a binder made up for quick reference.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..I still have my binder notes!!!


----------



## wiscofarmgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

So wat I attached is from a goat vet based group on Facebook. One of the vets did a power point on first aid and this was the list that they provided. I decided to share it on here.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh boy1

Cayenne pepper powder--Instant blood stop
CD&T
BF&C for after kidding--Helps heal 
Raspberry leaf tea---put in trough for vitamin C
Breathe Tea--Pneumonia and respiratory distress
Aspirin
Blankets
Shirts
Gloves 
Flash light
Nutridrench---MUST HAVE
Selenium and Vitamin E gel for newborns--MUST HAVE
DwormA
GI Soother--barberpole and cocci
DI-Methox--Cocci treatment
Iodine Spray--spray cords when kids are born
Scissors--Cut cord
Ivomec INjectable--given orally for worms
PenG
NuFlor
Drench gun
Handy Disbudder

And I have most of what everyone else has lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Things I would like to have but don't yet...banamine and thiamine and an adult tubing kit~ for references, I always come here first  These guys are the best!


lol...have them now plus injectable iron


----------



## rottengoat (Jan 30, 2016)

don't forget the red cell


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just use the iron injections...but it's a crazy long list lol


----------

